# Knee Replacement .



## ZIZAG (2 May 2015)

Another recruit for the Cripples club . 
I'm Just Into my 3 rd week after a Full knee replacement . 
All done on NHS at a private Hospital . Who were fantastic .
From the time I was Diagnosed with Osteoartiritus ,loss of Cartilage completely gone .

Bone on Bone was rubbing and you could hear It creak ," Ouch Caramba O' Mio Dio " .
So was having Excruciating pain just walking every step . 
Leg was Deformed and I was crippled walking 
But I was able to cycle with the Minimum of pain .
The operation and before and after care and attention to detail was brilliant .
I felt Safe and very confident with the Staff Surgeons doctors and nurses and finally weekly going to Physio .
To anyone who Is wary of having the Op and Is In Unbearable pain , I would recommend having the Operation . 

There Is an awful lot to go through ,besides the pain . 
And lots of precautions for a successful outcome . Although I'm on Crutches and have to learn to walk In a certain way again , and do lots of leg exercises . And put on Ice Gel Donjoy knee support for 20 mins throughout the day . This all goes to the healing process 
. Which Is a 6 week . Recuperation rest Period . 
My new Steel and plastic knee can take my weight now for a 10 second stand and I can walk with just raising the crutch's off the ground and walk slowly . I have been told not to overdo It . And stick to thee training programme . Flexibilities Is sloooooooooooooly coming back to the knee but still stiff . So i'm very pleased all In all . 

Cheers ZIZAG


----------



## byegad (2 May 2015)

As a candidate for the same operation at some point in the not too distant future I'd like it if you could please update us as you make progress. 

Hope it all goes well, as it sounds to be doing so far.


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2015)

ZIZAG said:


> Another recruit for the Cripples club .
> I'm Just Into my 3 rd week after a Full knee replacement .
> All done on NHS at a private Hospital . Who were fantastic .
> From the time I was Diagnosed with Osteoartiritus ,loss of Cartilage completely gone .
> ...



Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2015)

byegad said:


> As a candidate for the same operation at some point in the not too distant future I'd like it if you could please update us as you make progress.
> 
> Hope it all goes well, as it sounds to be doing so far.



+1 to this, I'm a bit away yet but this is on the cards for me too

Glad its going well for you, keep up the good work.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Thank you for the write up and I wish you a speedy recovery. I also will be needing one at some point.


----------



## ZIZAG (2 May 2015)

Many Thanks Everybody For your good wish's .
Cheers 
ZIZAG


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 May 2015)

Wishing you a speedy and complete (as possible!) recovery!


----------



## Ganymede (2 May 2015)

I'm into my 5th week off my bike so I know how you feel! Your op is more significant than mine and I wish you all the very best for your recovery.


----------



## gavroche (2 May 2015)

My stepdaughter just had the same opp as you. It was also done by the NHS in a private clinic and all the staff were very professional. She had to go through the 6 weeks convalescence with physio, crutches and regular exercises. She is now back at work and can drive again. Walking is still slow of course but she is making progress every day. 
I am glad yours is also a success and wish you well on your recovery.


----------



## ZIZAG (8 May 2015)

Update:
Hello Everybody . Its a month since my Knee Operation . 
And I'm making very good progress . Getting less knee pain now and the knee Is starting to look reasonable normal . Where I had the staples taken out It Is more flatter now and a nice healthy pink colour . My leg Is still bruised In parts and bit sensitive and Itchy . 

Each day I have to massage the thigh area and around the Knee Implant . Was told to use Bio-Oil or Arnica cream and Massage In gently . 
All to aid the muscles to relax and take out the stiffness and tightness.
Went to physio yesterday was given more knee /leg exercises to do on top of the large list I already had So I told the Physio that I was walking up and down the stairs and In the house and short walks In the garden . She said thats fine O.K . But If walking outside Use both Crutches or one for safety .  I obayed her. What I did not tell her I went for a 1 Mile stroll last friday .............................................................
And today did another 1 Mile . Walked hardly without the aid of the Crutches .  But as a precaution , Had them on my arms, and beside my legs , just In case of overbalance . So Its very encourageing , So far so good . 
Cheers 
ZIZAG


----------



## Ganymede (8 May 2015)

Great to hear that you are making progress!


----------



## ZIZAG (15 May 2015)

Update . As I have been walking a mile each day did 2 mile yesterday . 
Went for Physio and was put on a static bike .
First time I have ever been In a Gym Enjoyed the Mini cycle test . 
The leg did not want to flex at all until I commanded It to get on with It then it flexed as I started to Pedal Sloooooowly after a min the Physio put the bike into an uphill mode . 
I managed to do 3 mins at 12 mph .
And was well chuffed , the physio told me not to do to much on the static bike as I will end up with a sore leg .
So that was It . 
Today went to my car and used the clutch on off 20 times knee leg flexed very well . So started engine up after 5 weeks and It started ok . 
So as a little treat will be going out on a little jolly, on Monday , locally for a jaunt In the car


----------



## Ganymede (15 May 2015)

ZIZAG said:


> Update . As I have been walking a mile each day did 2 mile yesterday .
> Went for Physio and was put on a static bike .
> First time I have ever been In a Gym Enjoyed the Mini cycle test .
> The leg did not want to flex at all until I commanded It to get on with It then it flexed as I started to Pedal Sloooooowly after a min the Physio put the bike into an uphill mode .
> ...


Hurrah! Sounds good!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

@zigzag sounds like you are making good progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2015)

Keep on trucking ZZ - think age helps too.
My old man is 80 soon and was on the bike until he fell off about 2 years ago - had severe arthritis and could only cycle and barely walk- fell off and broke his hip...can't cycle any more.

Sounds like you're going great guns so best of luck to you


----------



## ZIZAG (21 May 2015)

UPDATE.
J1888 Very sorry to hear about your Dear Dad . He's a tough Un . I wish him well .
Yes age does help . I just became a young 70 year old this week . And apart from the trauma of the Op , I feel good and healthy . Cant wait to get back on the bike . As I was doing 50/60 milers last year and keeping reasonable fit until March . I hope to up the Anti . And do more and more long distances . As stamina has never been a problem . 
So I'm Driving my car now .
The knee/leg Is flexing more now and I'm walking with my hiking stick and also did a short walk without . 
My daughter bought me a Static bike for my birthday . So I'm using that now for 4/5 Mins at a time . 

The only real problem I've had Is I have had Sickness/Nausea , feeling woozy feeling anxious and irritable . And worse of all I kept getting these Hot and Cold spells with the Shivers . Which made me debilitated and had to go to bed for couple of hour . Only relief was taking 2 x Pink Migreleve tablets . Which gave me respite and I felt human again .  So I checked out the Knee Op forum ,and looked at other people who had the Operetation . 
And It turns out This Is The NORM . After the Trauma , the bodys recovering . Also take note 
One of the doctors said that taking( CODEINE ) 
BEWARE regular for pain relief can cause side affects . I.E Nausea /Sickness .......................................

So since I have stopped taking for the last 4 days . No Sickness or other awful feelings . I'm starting to feel normal . So all Is going well . 
Many thanks everybody for your good wishs and encouragement .
ZIZAG


----------



## oldfatfool (21 May 2015)

Only just found this thread, glad you sound to have recovered and have a working knee again. I have been promised new knees when i am old enough, not sure what I am meant to do in the meantime ..........


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2015)

oldfatfool said:


> Only just found this thread, glad you sound to have recovered and have a working knee again. I have been promised new knees when i am old enough, not sure what I am meant to do in the meantime ..........


This is me too, its a PITA being young sometimes innit


----------



## Ganymede (22 May 2015)

ZIZAG said:


> UPDATE.
> J1888 Very sorry to hear about your Dear Dad . He's a tough Un . I wish him well .
> Yes age does help . I just became a young 70 year old this week . And apart from the trauma of the Op , I feel good and healthy . Cant wait to get back on the bike . As I was doing 50/60 milers last year and keeping reasonable fit until March . I hope to up the Anti . And do more and more long distances . As stamina has never been a problem .
> So I'm Driving my car now .
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## ZIZAG (22 May 2015)

Ganymede . 
Thanks for that . 
Cheers 
ZIZAG


----------



## ZIZAG (29 May 2015)

UPDATE .
Week 7 . 
I'm now walking without a stick , and my stride is getting better .Seen the surgeon today . He Is very happy with my progress and all the healing . Go back In 2 months for a check up . 
Have been walking 1 to 2 miles daily . Physio was hard this week as my thigh muscles /quads are weak . So the physio gave them a pummeling .

Well actually kneaded manipulated and massaged the muscles then pushed the knee back to as far as it would go for better flexion . Was told to Ice pack continiousely as the knee area was hot .
Also I have started to use my static bike 2/3 times a day at five minutes a time ,and Its brilliant the leg knee Is loosening up nicely and I can rotate with better flexion . So Hopefully It wont be long till I get back on the bike 
Regards 
ZIZAG


----------



## Ganymede (29 May 2015)

Gotta love being pummelled by a physio!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ZIZAG (16 Jun 2015)

Update .
Week 10..
I'm doing well now .
Able to walk O.K .Upto 4 miles at a time .
The Bonus Is . " I dont get any pain now " with every step I take .

It used to be very painful . As I was so used to getting pain , I used the " No Pain No Gain" Adage to kid myself .
But now I'm Pain free.
Also have Good Flexion when bending the knee /leg. Physio Is going well, also as I'm put through my paces ,harder workouts . 
Not far off cycling now .
ZIZAG .


----------



## ZIZAG (19 Jun 2015)

Did a 5 Mile walk on Wednesday In the pouring rain  ,with all my hiking /walking gear . Which Is one of my other hobbie's . Strode out and tested the knee /leg .
Got Into a good stride . No problem It was very enjoyable. Had a days rest yesterday , and was bored . With Inactivity

So today I decided to really test my Bi-onic Knee . And got out my bike .
And went for a gentle pootle around the Cheshire lane's . Took It very easy and Sloooowly , found my knee tight as I peddled along then It seemed to loosen up as I got going did not want to overdo It . " Joy O Joy" It was great to be back In the Saddle again . And very happy to cover a nice 10 miles . For my first outing . 
ZIZAG


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jun 2015)

HURRAH!!!!! 10 miles is a real achievement. Really pleased to hear it.


----------



## ZIZAG (5 Jul 2015)

Well the Bi-onic knee has passed all the tests I have given It .
Last week whilst on Holiday In the Beautiful Llyn Peninsula In Norh Wales I went swimming In the sea at Abersoch . The water was cold so wore a wet suit ,So I could stay In for half hour .
Got Into a good swimming action and the knee /leg flexed well . So as from tomorrow I'm back on the bike ,hoping to cycle further now.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jul 2015)

Good stuff... my knees are audible when I walk up or down stairs ... osteoarthritis, but doc says not bad enough yet for knee replacement! But he says cycling is the best thing I can do to keep them strong


----------



## ZIZAG (14 Jul 2015)

Yes I can agree with your Doc . 
Cycling Is very good for Improving and making your legs strong also takes the weight off your knee's

I have just got back to cycling last week .
Did some very short rides to see how It would affect the knee . And build up the mileage slowly . All was ok .
My last test was a 20 mile trip and I was very happy .
I can see the muscle coming back In my thighs and around the Knee .
So Tomorrow i'm off out for a 30 mile Spin around the Cheshire lanes and checking out Tatton park .


----------



## ZIZAG (25 Jul 2015)

Well Its 3 months since my Knee operation . 
And all is going very well as I'm back on the bike just doing regular short cycles building up the muscles and stamina . The Knee has more flexion In It now , and Is rotating better now whilst peddling . Just a bit stiff at the start of my rides , then It goe's away and the knee/leg just feels normal . So getting there bit by bit


----------



## ZIZAG (19 Aug 2015)

4 Months after my operation .
 And I'm slowly getting back into my stride , have been gradually upping the mileage from 20 to 30 miles and really enjoying time on the bike cycling around the Cheshire cycle ways. Stamina Is getting better also and muscle building up around the operated knee.
Sometimes I forget I have had an Knee operation . As well as the Steel bike I ride I've got steel In the knee now Its Bi-onic . So I hope this gives courage to anybody who needs the operation ,and are In as much pain as I was In . 
Of course the Operation has Its drawbacks and certain things can go wrong . All I can say Is I was crippled with the Arthritis In the knee .
And was walking badly with a deformed leg ,with unbearable pain . But now I'm pain free and my leg has been straightned out also . So I consider myself to be very very lucky . Now that I have a fresh start again .


----------



## ZIZAG (5 Nov 2015)

Well Its over 6 months since my operation .
And I'm now cycling 30/40 miles comfortably around the Cheshire lanes .
I really look forward to planning routes now ,and have gained the confidence now as I do my best to put the Bi-onic knee to the back of my mind .

The Hospital will be very pleased with my progress , when I go back for my checkup next April.
ZIZAG


----------



## ZIZAG (11 Apr 2016)

Well Its a year today, Since I had my Op.
And my Bi-onic knee Is one year old . Sometimes I dont even feel Its an alien metal knee. I've got very good flexion on bending It and fine walking and hiking .
The main thing Is I can cycle without any strain or restriction . Just need to build up my stamina and quads . As I'm able to do 40 mile pootles, around the lovely Cheshire countryside . 
ZIZAG.


----------



## User16625 (12 Apr 2016)

Sounds like you made a decent recovery, shame it took so long tho. Have you had the April checkup yet? Would be interesting to know what they said.


----------



## ZIZAG (12 Apr 2016)

Thank you . 
Yes It did seem to take time to recover. I assume that Its the norm .
Lots of people tell me I have been very lucky, As they know people who have been less fortunate. 

No I have not had the checkup yet . Its due on 22nd April .
I go for X-ray and see the consultant. I will let you all know the outcome.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2016)

Us cyclists are a mare - no patience. My shoulder took 18 months to be OK after decompression, not 3-6 months. Reason, you push yourself harder than most folk. Been told off by the physio for pushing myself (and he runs marathons) - nope I'm not exactly doing much, but it's still too little for me.

Good news with the knee. My BIL's hip is great after he had it replaced and he is early 40's.


----------



## ZIZAG (25 Apr 2016)

I seen the Consultant last Friday . 
He checked out the knee , very good flexion .
All nicely healed scarring minimal.
He showed me the X-ray which was fine . Seemed strange looking at the metal knee Implant. 
I told him I could walk very well now and have done 10 -15 mile Hikes,Pain Free  As well as 40 mile cycles .
He said to be cautious as I asked could I go jogging as well . He said Its not the thing to do as its an artificial joint .
So I have to be very happy with the outcome of It all .
It was well worth having the Operation . 
And I have to be specially great full to the Surgeon and all the brilliant staff at the hospital .
I hope very much this gives others help and encouragement If they have the same problem as I did have .  :ZIZAG


----------



## coco69 (27 Apr 2016)

byegad said:


> As a candidate for the same operation at some point in the not too distant future I'd like it if you could please update us as you make progress.
> 
> Hope it all goes well, as it sounds to be doing so far.



Yes good call as me too as i too have no cartlidge in my right knee but ive been told im too young to have it im 47


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2016)

coco69 said:


> Yes good call as me too as i too have no cartlidge in my right knee but ive been told im too young to have it im 47


If a surgeon agrees there is a clinical need and no alternative, you could have it done. But privately, £12-15k probably. Find a specialist in young TKRs and discuss


----------



## coco69 (27 Apr 2016)

I have begun that process as i agree with what you mentioned above. Cheers


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2016)

Oswestry has an orthopaedic specialist hospital. Look at the CVs of their knee surgeons and follow up through their private practice secretary
Presumably it's the articular cartilage you lack or also the meniscus (often cartilage is used interchangeably for both)

If not all compartments are bone on bone, there are possibly other options for younger patients such as osteotomy or partial knee replacement which aren't quite so final as TKRs


----------



## Paulq (31 Oct 2016)

I got the good news today that 2 x TKRs are not too far away. Pretty daunting thought.


----------

